# Lame Site Admin



## Filmismylove (May 31, 2012)

I spent a long time producing a thoughtful post in the "Black Briefcase Section" on my knowledge and creativity in possibly setting up a delivery service here in California. My knowledge on the subject comes from my experience taking the Cal NORML sponsored class at the MCC Directory in Pasadena, CA. It is legitimate information that contributes to this community.

After posting my idea on a delivery service, the site admin writes: "Wow, what a novel idea! It sounds just like the operation of all of the dispensaries that were closed by the DEA, or any delivery service that is in operation. Sorry, the novel idea comment was sarcastic."

How is this constructive to the community we are creating? I do not appreciate the sarcastic tone at all. As a new member to this forum, it's becoming clear that decent conversations involving this contreversial topic are treated as jokes. My perceived inadequacy was mocked through the site admin.

Worst of all, my knowledge is relevant and cutting edge that would be of value. I will take my conversation elsewhere until I receive an apology or some sort of recognition that the site admin has shown the lowest and detracting behavior from the community of love and respect that could be possible here.

It was the site admins actions that demonstrated the hateful and negative moods of the forum more than anyone else by making fun of me for apparently not knowing what I was talking about.

Well the site admin has no clue what he's talking about. You can take the state licensed, Cal NORML course yourself and see what real information on CA Medicinal Dispensaries are all about.


----------



## potroastV2 (May 31, 2012)

Pardon me, my young friend. I don't need to take that course, I'll just ask my friend Dale Gieringer about it. You see, I've been involved in the MMJ cause since Prop 215 was written. So you may think that your "knowledge is relevant," but it is not cutting edge. I've already operated a collective for 5 years, been raided by the DEA shits, and done my time. While I was doing that, you were in class.

So since you asked so nicely, I will apologize for my sarcasm and condescending tone. What you need to realize is that your creative and thoughtful idea should be able to withstand some scrutiny, and you should be able to discuss any criticism without calling me "lame."


----------



## bird mcbride (May 31, 2012)

My F&D grow-op is without doubt cutting edge technology


----------



## Alter Ego (Jun 3, 2012)

This is the internet. Shit happens. Get over it.


----------



## lokie (Jun 3, 2012)

better toughen up some before you go out into the real world if you think its
stuffy in here. here have a hug You sound like you need it.


----------



## Doobius1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Anxiously awaiting his next thread 'How do I delete my account?'


----------



## bud nugbong (Jun 3, 2012)

OP i hope your feelings are ok. they might be bruised for a couple days....maybe make a film about your experiences?


----------



## Illegal Smile (Jun 8, 2012)

rollitup said:


> Pardon me, my young friend. I don't need to take that course, I'll just ask my friend Dale Gieringer about it. You see, I've been involved in the MMJ cause since Prop 215 was written. So you may think that your "knowledge is relevant," but it is not cutting edge. I've already operated a collective for 5 years, been raided by the DEA shits, and done my time. While I was doing that, you were in class.
> 
> So since you asked so nicely, I will apologize for my sarcasm and condescending tone. What you need to realize is that your creative and thoughtful idea should be able to withstand some scrutiny, *and you should be able to discuss any criticism without calling me "lame."*


And you should be able to discuss my posts without calling them inane.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Believe me, I don't want to discuss your posts! I don't have time to waste arguing with someone of your intelligence level.


----------



## Illegal Smile (Jun 9, 2012)

rollitup said:


> Believe me, I don't want to discuss your posts! I don't have time to waste arguing with someone of your intelligence level.


LOL, yeah that's it! Maybe you're just a cowardly piece of shit who, like some wizard of oz, hides behind the curtain of a site admin label and slaps passive-aggressively at those he can't take on head to head.


----------



## MarijuanaisMedicine (Jun 9, 2012)

see this...the worlds most smallest violin...look over here the worlds most smallest drum.....ah! almost missed it, it was very small almost missed it....who cares! He is the admin his site his rules, to complain cool everyone has their own opinion, but to go on blah, blah, blah, blah that's lame. Gotta go with RollItUp well said,well put, well placed.....Kudos


----------



## TexRx (Jun 9, 2012)

Illegal Smile said:


> LOL, yeah that's it! Maybe you're just a cowardly piece of shit who, like some wizard of oz, hides behind the curtain of a site admin label and slaps passive-aggressively at those he can't take on head to head.


Uh....this site is free. Quit your complaining about it!


----------

